# Neck Axe



## Anvil Head (Dec 3, 2016)

Finished these up the other day. The Broad Axe is already shipped out to it's new owner. Just thought I'd try something a little diff in the neck knife genre and those scrap chunks of damascus peaked out from under the scrap pile. 
The Broad Axe is mounted on rosewood, the Cruise Axe is mounted on osage. The biggest challenge was getting the bobble head skulls to stay "loose".
I do have one more in the works - a Camp Hatchet in redbud but still on the bench.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 3, 2016)

Holy smokes those are cool.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2016)

That's the coolest thing I've seen in a while!


----------



## onedude (Dec 3, 2016)

very nice carl!

Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 3, 2016)

Man those are really cool. Are those magnets that hold the hatchets in place?

I like the broad axe and rosewood the best.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 3, 2016)

Carl, those are super nice!!!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Dec 3, 2016)

Carl
You've once again managed to create one-of-a-kind little masterpieces.  Congrats Brother absolutely enviable work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

Love'em!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2016)

From a `hawk man, most unique. I like those.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks guys. Had a lot of "fun" doing these. Definitely a few challenges I didn't expect, but what the hey ..... to stubborn to stop once I got going.
Had planned to do a wrap-a-round squaw hawk, but got stymied with the micro weld, thinking braze now but that's on hold for a bit.

Yes, those are rare earth anti-gravitational devices to hold the axes in place.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2016)

Really nice.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Dec 4, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> Thanks guys. Had a lot of "fun" doing these. Definitely a few challenges I didn't expect, but what the hey ..... to stubborn to stop once I got going.
> Had planned to do a wrap-a-round squaw hawk, but got stymied with the micro weld, thinking braze now but that's on hold for a bit.
> 
> Yes, those are rare earth anti-gravitational devices to hold the axes in place.



Carl, I've used really strong neo magnets in the past for neck knives and found that I had to use a wafer thin piece of leather or lizard to keep the magnets from scratching the blade.  I''ve also used a light coating of clear fingernail polish.  Just my pennies worth......V/r Jim


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 4, 2016)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Dec 4, 2016)

nice


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice job Carl.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 5, 2016)

Those are covered with a trimmed disc of pigskin. Yeah magnets and shop dust can be a real pain.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2016)

WOW! I'm loving these!


----------



## frdstang90 (Dec 6, 2016)

Those look GREAT!!!!


----------



## dawgwatch (Dec 6, 2016)

very nice


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 7, 2016)

Carl, great job. Very impressed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2016)

Very unique. Nice work Carl.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks.
Tough on the fingers but always challenging and fun. Got another one finished up (no pics yet). 
Re-working the pattern in the damascus to get it small enough to look right was a real buggar at the forge. Got a smaller coffee can forge and small bench anvil, just figuring out how to hold them while you forge is the big problem.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 9, 2016)

Finally finished the third one. In the trio pic at bottom: Broad Axe (sold) - Camp Axe - Cruise Axe


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 9, 2016)

They look great Carl.  What caught my eye was the feathers you made on that last sheath.  I think that qualifies as detail work!


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 10, 2016)

Busted.....I didn't make the feathers this time, got them off some old junked jewelry pieces I picked up somewhere. They were well detailed and nice and heavy (for their size), so had to use them.


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 10, 2016)

Well the axes and sheaths are still cool and now you can say you "upcycled" or whatever the catch phrase is for re-purposing.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 11, 2016)

Beautiful work my friend. Love them.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 11, 2016)

The Broad Axe has already headed to it's new owner. Kind of hated to let it go (wasn't done playing with it).


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> The Broad Axe has already headed to it's new owner. Kind of hated to let it go (wasn't done playing with it).



Whoever got that one is gonna be happy, happy, happy. That's the one I had my eye on.


----------

